# RPW Debate?



## Repre5entYHWH (May 27, 2009)

does anyone know where i can find a debate on Regulative Principle of Worship? preferably for free online. 

i have an EP vs Hymns debate but i was looking for RPW vs normative. 

thanks.


----------



## Confessor (May 27, 2009)

Perhaps I am misinformed, but this debate would seem to be as much a debate as is the Calvinist-Arminian "debate."


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 28, 2009)

as far as being no contest? 

i can find many calvinist arminian debates though....


----------



## Confessor (May 28, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> as far as being no contest?
> 
> i can find many calvinist arminian debates though....



Well, I would contend that the Calvinist/Arminian debates, though they exist, are rather one-sided. For instance, even William Lane Craig, who possesses a doctorate in theology, attempted to say that John Calvin was a hyper-Calvinist and that he sees no distinction between Calvinism and hyper-. Even the best opponents of Calvinism simply do not know what they are talking about. But I digress.

Anyway, the best one I know of is this one, between John Frame and Darryl Hart. Frame essentially tries to take "worship" to mean "all of life," thereby turning the RPW, in effect, into a NPW.

But I do not know of any decent debate in which someone argues for a pure NPW, rather than for a really liberal RPW, for which John Frame argues.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 28, 2009)

Not sure of any debate either other than the one noted which I'm not sure really how good it is. 

You can read the literature of the proponents of each and how they interact. _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal has a series of articles in several issues on the RPW literature that is really quite helpful; unapologetically RPW; but it surveys the last 60 years of literature pro and contra. Special on the 4 issues in print available at The Confessional Presbyterian in the store.



Confessor said:


> Repre5entYHWH said:
> 
> 
> > as far as being no contest?
> ...


----------



## Confessor (May 28, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Special on the 4 issues in print available at The Confessional Presbyterian in the store.



Highly recommended.


----------

